# Should Have Named Him Dave!



## captainpixie (Nov 27, 2017)

So we currently have 4 fur babies if you will!

The first up if Egypt (Mum's cat), we should have called him Dave, he is the thickest cat you will ever meet and thats saying something because i knew the original Dave cat and he really was dropped on his head stupid. BUUUT he is pretty and Mum adore's the little furry brat.

Then there's the other one, Nefra, she's actually quite a timed cat but she love's being stroked and Mum love's her, I think she's a wee bit spoiled but thats ok she need's it :

The other 3 pictures are of my cat, Shadow-Cat, pure, unbridled, feline evil. (OK she's actually as soppy as they come and love's cuddle's) I've had her for almost 20 year's now, she rule's the house with an iron claw and spends 95% of her time with me, mostly sleeping.

The last cat we have is Bast, she's another black cat (no pictured) , she's actually my brother's cat, she's a bit scatty and very hard to photograph, she knows man, she KNOWS when you turn a camera onto her, she's gone, like lighting, but she adores my brother


----------

